# Astrex



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i would just like to know if anyone has got any pictures of astrex as babies and then as adults, ive never actually seen them properly and would like to see the difference in thier fur as they get older. Im under the impression that they lose the curls?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Kimberly of Zoo crew Mice has some good day-by-day photos of an astrex litter:
http://zoocrewmice.webs.com/pages/growth-ex2.html


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi thanks for the link, but it only goes up to 16 days old, i could really do with some full adult pictures to compare to babies


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes they loose their curls, sometimes all of them. I've had a few specimens that have kept their curls quite well, and even better if they're longhaired. If I remember to, i'll put pics of adult astrex on here after work.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thankyou


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Megzilla said:


> Yes they loose their curls, sometimes all of them.


Pardon, but is Astrex = rex or does astrex = texel? I thought an astrex was the same as a texel, but I didn't think texel's lost their curls? But I do know that many rex's do loose their curls.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

astrex is the same as rex.

this is a young adult rex...

2011-10-10 221 by CSBeck, on Flickr

These are adult rexes...

GYPT pew rex doe by CSBeck, on Flickr


07-10-03goldschlager by CSBeck, on Flickr


07-10-03whisky by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------

